# Atlantic Salmon



## tpl_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

The last couple of years, updates about the current Atlantic fingerling health (at the hatchery) and projected plant numbers for spring were occasionally shared.

I think poster MichiganStreamside often provided us with very informative updates and progress.

If anyone is in the "know", it would be a nice reprieve from this cold weather to hear about the upcoming plants.

While we are at it, it would be interesting to hear some perspective on the Atlantic program thus far, namely:

What have catch reports and tagged fish info has revealed?

Anecdotally it sounds like the Soo plants are still the most prevalent through out Lake Huron. Are there any theories why the other plant locations have not shown up much in creels?

Are there any "tweaks" to the raising or planting procedures that are being considered to improve survival?

Thanks in advance for any responses!
Tom


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

try emailing the DNR biologist...jim baker I believe his name is..


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

I've got a lot of info just don't know how to post it on here. If you want to pm me your e-mail address I'll forward it to you and maybe you can post it.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

The program has been going on in the Sault for 20+ years. If you just got a plant last spring give them a couple of years. The DNR is going to be planting more Atlantics so I am sure that they will be showing up soon. The Sault area also has great natural reproduction which helps. They are catching some throughout the state just not lots of them.


----------



## slickdragger (Aug 5, 2014)

wait until this spring i would put money that they will but up around the piers and the lower rivers like crazy and not just oscoda.we did see a few this last fall with some hooks in there mouths!


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

Here is good article about the current Atlantic Salmon stocking in Lake Huron: http://www.thealpenanews.com/page/c...mprove-Atlantic-salmon-survival.html?nav=5004

Was told that the Atlantic salmon are growing much better this winter in state hatchery!!


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

I hope they show up. I had the opportunity to catch them in Maine and would really like to pick up a couple here and there in the AuSable when I'm visiting the folks.


----------



## tpl_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Thank you Herb and Michiganstreamside. I look forward to getting back after them this spring. Please keep us posted on the progress of the current rearing.

Tom


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

I have fished in sault ste marie for a long time and was told they were catching good numbers of them there .I was fishing pinks last year an saw quite a few taken close to me .Guess I will gear up for atlantics .


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

With the DNR changing gears and contributing more atlantics they will start showing up more in the southern parts of Michigan. They should do pretty good as they don't compete with the other salmon for food. I would try to fish for them as soon as the season opens and see what happens.


----------



## open road (Jul 9, 2007)

LSSU staff told me their atlantics were caught (documented) in Lake St. Clair, Lake Michigan and Lake Superior during 2014.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

open road said:


> LSSU staff told me their atlantics were caught (documented) in Lake St. Clair, Lake Michigan and Lake Superior during 2014.


The guys catching them are more than likely targeting other fish such as walleye, lake trout, coho, kings, browns, and steelhead. It is not likely that you are going to go target them and catch a limit in your favorite fishing hole. It is hard at best to catch a couple of them in the St Ignace area. I have done it several times but it is not easy. The good thing is that they are showing up more and more in out of the way places. Cheboygan, Rogers City, Alpena, and Oscoda are getting more and more of them showing up. 
I would be looking for them in late spring near river mouths and during the mayfly hatch. Run smaller spoons up high during the mayfly hatch or cast spinners near river mouths. I have caught them in rivers in the spring, mid summer, and fall.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Robert Holmes said:


> The guys catching them are more than likely targeting other fish such as walleye, lake trout, coho, kings, browns, and steelhead. It is not likely that you are going to go target them and catch a limit in your favorite fishing hole. It is hard at best to catch a couple of them in the St Ignace area. I have done it several times but it is not easy. The good thing is that they are showing up more and more in out of the way places. Cheboygan, Rogers City, Alpena, and Oscoda are getting more and more of them showing up.
> I would be looking for them in late spring near river mouths and during the mayfly hatch. Run smaller spoons up high during the mayfly hatch or cast spinners near river mouths. I have caught them in rivers in the spring, mid summer, and fall.


Not what I observed in St Marys river last year even saw a couple young boys land a few next to my boat .They were using flies with slip bobbers 6-8 down .We were fishing pinks .The atlantics are doing well in the St Marys .


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Also in the dnr fishing report they mentioned this tactic for catching them last year .


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

There are plenty of great spots where you can catch them and you don't need a boat in Sault MI or Canada.


----------

